# Dangers of Regumate for me..



## Vickijay (9 August 2009)

Hi,

My mare is having it now and will be for the next 3 months (she is just pregnant)
Is it as bad as it says on the tin? I have been wearing gloves and washing everything after. 
Has anyone messed up thier own bits with it?!? Is it really that bad or is it just being cautious?

Vicki x


----------



## eventrider23 (9 August 2009)

It has the effect of making women sterile and so yes you must always use it whilst wearing gloves and wash up straight after...OR get someone of non child bearing age to do it!


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2009)

as above, if it's strong enough for a horse, it's waay too strong for a human!


----------



## TarrSteps (9 August 2009)

I believe too, if you read the indications, they recommend using proper rubber or laboratory type gloves rather than latex ones, as Regumate can pass through latex in sufficient quantities.


----------



## Fahrenheit (9 August 2009)

The effects on a woman are becoming sterile but I wonder what the effects on a man would be?... I wonder if it would make them abit eeerm *feminine*

seriously tho, you should be very careful as I say its better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## CrazyMare (10 August 2009)

I was told when we considered it a few years ago, that I was better getting my Dad to administer it as he was a) a bloke (!!) and b) older, having had any kids he wanted, if it did have an effect on men.


----------



## JanetGeorge (10 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi,

My mare is having it now and will be for the next 3 months (she is just pregnant)
Is it as bad as it says on the tin? I have been wearing gloves and washing everything after. 
Has anyone messed up thier own bits with it?!? Is it really that bad or is it just being cautious?


[/ QUOTE ]

There ARE risks - particularly to an unborn child.  I suspect the other 'cautions' are being 'on the safe side'.  It may interfere with a woman's normal cycle (that's what it's MEANT to do for mares) but I doubt it would cause long-term damage.

This is the safety sheet: http://www.intervet.co.nz/binaries/Regumate%20SDS%20Mar09_tcm90-179994.pdf


----------

